# Your House Is On Fire!!



## Benjy

you can take 3 things. what are they? (a collection of things = one thing)

for me  (being as my current home is a pokey room at university) it would be..

my pc
my racing bike (yes i keep that in my room )
my scriptures french/english/hebrew 

post away.. (sorry if this has been done before on this board, but im curious )


----------



## DDT

My books
My music
My Mac

DDT


----------



## belén

Unless I can reach an agreement with DDT and use his mac, read his books and listen to his music, I think I will take the same as him.
No..sorry, I trade the Mac for my dog.
So
My dog
My music
My books

(Dan, if you want we can organize something)


----------



## DDT

belen said:
			
		

> Unless I can reach an agreement with DDT and use his mac, read his books and listen to his music, I think I will take the same as him.
> No..sorry, I trade the Mac for my dog.
> So
> My dog
> My music
> My books
> 
> (Dan, if you want we can organize something)



I'll be delighted to share my Mac with you! 

DDT


----------



## Sev

Can'y you live without your computer ???  

Well I think i would take : 

- my brother (he's so funny)
- my bed (sleeping is my favourite activity)
- an orange (in case fireman are too long to come, i'll be hungry)


----------



## Tormenta

My kids  
My laptop
Our books

May I have 4 , please?  I really need my music


----------



## VenusEnvy

I read this thread, and thought it was a really interesting and different question. So, I thought, "Ok, I'll respond to this one!" So, I pressed the _reply_ button, and looked around my place to think of something that I would take with me. But, I can't see a single thing that holds real importance to me! I would get my body the hell outta there with the clothes on my back!    Sorry for the lame response!


----------



## DDT

Sev said:
			
		

> Can'y you live without your computer ???
> 
> Well I think i would take :
> 
> - my brother (he's so funny)
> - my bed (sleeping is my favourite activity)
> - an orange (in case fireman are too long to come, i'll be hungry)



Well,
my computer helps me to keep in touch with my friends abroad - consider I'm an Italian living in Paris - to work    and currently to call in here.
I'm living on my own - so no way to take someone with me while fleeing away from fire
I don't like sleeping that much - my average sleeping time is around 6 hours per night
There are a lot of greengrocer's and other shops in the very nearby of mine's

DDT


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sev said:
			
		

> Well I think i would take :
> 
> - my brother (he's so funny)



That's good to know! I hope it's because he's your brother, and not only because he's funny!  he he he


----------



## Sev

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> That's good to know! I hope it's because he's your brother, and not only because he's funny! he he he


Yes of course ! But thank you VenusEnvy for being so far away from material things ...i love your answer !


----------



## araceli

Hello:
We're talking about THINGS?!! No persons  

1) My she-dog
2) Pc
3) Money


----------



## dave

Assuming that my credit card, mobile phone and car keys are already in my pocket  :

1) Photo albums
2) Ski boots
3) Cricket bat


----------



## Tomasoria

If the fire catches me sleeping... I'd take:

 - My underpants
 - A pair of jeans
- a T-shirt

  and sth. else...socks and shoes. 

   Now, you know what I'm wearing while I sleep...je,je,je

   I hate being pointed at on the street and attracting attention.

 Saludos


----------



## Sharon

Sev said:
			
		

> Well I think i would take : - my brother (he's so funny)





			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I hope it's because he's your brother, and not only because he's funny!


Isn't that funny...VenusEnvy was hoping it was because he is your brother, and here I am hoping that he is the *only* family member in the house!! Hee,hee

I think that I would take
1.) My collection of cats. (Well, they ARE a matched set!)
2.) My collection of quilts made by my mother.
3.) (...Fretting...) My music...no...My books *NO !!!* 
I agree with Dave on this...I want my photo albums.


			
				Araceli said:
			
		

> 1) My she-dog


Araceli, just out of curiosity, do you have a he-dog you would leave behind?


----------



## Artrella

My dictionaries- my laptop- my Celtic music


Kids and hubby are on holidays.  I'm alone at home!!!!


Art


----------



## araceli

I have only one dog: a female dog.
Does the expression "she-dog" be wrong?
Please, correct me, thanks.


----------



## Sharon

Araceli,

A female dog is a "bitch," but it just wouldn't sound right to say  "I would take my bitch."   

I was just curious because since you named the gender, it made it sound as if there was a male you were NOT taking!  I have never heard "she-dog." I think you could sum it up by saying, "I would take my dog."


----------



## araceli

Ah, thanks.
I realize that I'm in trouble with the gender in English...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sharon said:
			
		

> A female dog is a "bitch," but it just wouldn't sound right to say  "I would take my bitch."



lol   he he he he he  Ok, it's really not funny, but, still . .   lol


----------



## walnut

My bass
My Mac
and... my music or my books? 

Aaaaargh!!! Just like: mum or dad, who do you love best? 

Ciao!   Walnut


----------



## Philippa

photos
my teddy bear!!    
?????



How many dictionaries do you have, Art?


----------



## Artrella

Philippa said:
			
		

> photos
> my teddy bear!!
> ?????
> 
> 
> 
> How many dictionaries do you have, Art?




8 hard back, 2 huge Grammar books, and 7 in the computer (installed with cd rom) That's for English only.
2 hard back German, 3 installed in pc
1 Italian hard back
Then dictionaries of catch phrases, proverbs....

You do the calculations... I have to go.... house is on fire!!!  


Bye Phil.  Art (what's Art ja ja !!)


----------



## Silvia

Starting from the point that we have no limits about people and we just have to choose among three THINGS, and assuming that my credit card & papers, mobile phone & car keys are already in my pocket , first of all I would open the window and throw out all the clothes I can and binders (in Italy without evidence of tax payments and so on you'd better not survive ), then I would take with me:

albums (that includes almost everything: CDs, LPs, DVDs, pictures)
my laptop
my books


----------



## onetwothreegood

i wouldnt take the dog with me, i'd open the door to his room and let him outside 


 I'd take my drums, bass guitar and guitar. well i would, if the drum kit wasnt so big. 

 Music is life. Learning and music. It seems i'm into everything opposite to people my age. which is why all my friends are older i guess.... so logical.


----------



## lsp

My sweet dog, Charlie (a she-dog with a he-name), a Boston Terrier.
My MAC (that covers the photos, the music and the so much more)
My handbag (that covers phone, car keys, money, and so much more)

May it never happen to any of us!!!!!


----------



## el_novato

No problem, I can take your Mac.    



			
				belen said:
			
		

> Unless I can reach an agreement with DDT and use his mac, read his books and listen to his music, I think I will take the same as him.
> No..sorry, I trade the Mac for my dog.
> So
> My dog
> My music
> My books
> 
> (Dan, if you want we can organize something)


----------



## Learning

Hello! Supposing I could only take THINGS. The things I'd take with me would be:
 - My clothes
 - My credit card
 - My PC
FUNNY THREAD


----------



## gotitadeleche

I would like to grab my photo albums and my books, but I would be too busy trying to round up my three cats. The three dogs (two she-dogs and a he-dog) are outside dogs, so I don't have to worry about them.


----------



## jacinta

I must come over to the Cultural Forum more.  There're so many interesting things going on here!  I hate thinking about this, but my list is similar:
my kids
my dog and cat (my animals, then they count as one thing!)
my bike -sorry, but it's expensive and I can't live without it!!


----------



## summertime

I'd take my 17yr old cat, my photos , my jewellery


----------



## Sharon

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> I would be too busy trying to round up my three cats.


  I have said it before, and I'll say it again, herding cats is nearly impossible!!   Thankfully, mine think that if I am going out, they ought to go out, so all I would have to do is jingle my keys by the front door!!

Sharon.


----------



## Mackinder

Nice! A game thread!!! 

When I was younger, all I cared about saving in a such a scenario was my videogames (videogames themselves, controllers, game cases, consoles, bags) but now hmmm I don't know I think I'd just go downstairs super quickly honestly I can't think of anything that would come to mind for me to save at that moment maybe a coat because of coldness out there specially at nights but anyway here's my list:

1) Videogames
2) Plushies
3) Blankets/coat


----------



## doinel

1) My cat, provided I can catch her and she's not hiding
2) My MAC.
2) my purse.
I couldn't find soon enough which books to choose.
Once the insurance company has paid for the losses, i'll buy a Kindle.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

All you guys have Macs? I knew it! Every linguist is a hipster.


----------

